# Error code 0x8007048F when installing windows 8



## Yuri_Resnov (Jul 12, 2014)

lately Iv'e been having trouble booting my windows 7 and decided that it's time to upgrade, I bought a copy ofr windows 8 64-bit from microsoft and burned it onto a disk using the windows 7 usb/dvd downloader. I was doing all this from a 32-bit and thus applied the bootsect.exe as needed. When i boot from the disk, everything runs smoothly. I insert the required code and select custom install.

At this point, i select the partitiion and proceed. as the installation proceeeds, it does not apear if the first phase of installation does anything, even after 5 minutes it stays at 0%. after it finaly switches to the next part, I wait again for the next phase, but it only throws up a message "windows cannot install required files. make sure all files required for installation are available, and restart the installation. error code 0x8007048F"

After multiple attempts I decided to reinstall windows 7, but now I get the same error.

Please help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What was the cause of the trouble booting windows 7?

Have you checked the hard drive for defects? Problems with the optical drive is another possibility.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I will stand corrected, but I am reasonably certain you have gone about this the wrong way
If you were running Windows 7 and appreciating the difficulty you say you had booting into Windows 7 and you purchased Windows 8.1 64 bit - as you say you burnt it to a disk - you presumably bought it as a download

If that is the case, then you had the options outlined here
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/upgrade-from-windows-7-tutorial

and whether it was on that computer, that you downloaded it and saved it and then created the DVD from the download ISO or on another 64 bit computer you did not need to use the Windows 7 usb/dvd download AND if you made a DVD the bootsect is irrelevant as that applies to USB only


> When creating a bootable USB device, I am getting an error about bootsect
> 
> To make the USB device bootable, you need to run a tool named bootsect.exe. In some cases, this tool needs to be downloaded from your Microsoft Store account. This may happen if you're trying to create a 64-bit bootable USB device from a 32-bit version of Windows. To download bootsect:


When I say you did not need the Windows 7 usb/dvd download - I would go further and say that you should not have used it
It is not meant for Windows 8/8.1
http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool

THAT ALL SAID - most of my post may be irrelevant at this stage, if the base problem is as mentioned by my good colleague TerryNet


----------



## Yuri_Resnov (Jul 12, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> I will stand corrected, but I am reasonably certain you have gone about this the wrong way
> If you were running Windows 7 and appreciating the difficulty you say you had booting into Windows 7 and you purchased Windows 8.1 64 bit - as you say you burnt it to a disk - you presumably bought it as a download
> 
> If that is the case, then you had the options outlined here
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

the thing is, I had to put the iso on a disk, using a 32-bit pc. The reason I mentioned the bootsect was because, i thought it was a faulty disk and thus tried a usb bootable.

What do you recommend to do next?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Can we go back for the time being to post 2 from my colleague- that is I think where we should start


----------



## Yuri_Resnov (Jul 12, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> Can we go back for the time being to post 2 from my colleague- that is I think where we should start


I have taken it into account, however, the disk drive worked perfectly before the trouble started.
As for the hard drive, I have no way in testing it, because there is no OS currently installed and I cannot boot from it.

While formating, I formated both partitions of my hard drive, which might be the cause for the installation error.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What please was the apparent difficulty in booting windows 7 on the computer


Also please provide details of the computer either by make and full model if it is branded eg DELL 
or by motherboard if it is a generic build 


Additionally what is the OS on the computer to which the ISO was downloaded


----------



## Yuri_Resnov (Jul 12, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> What please was the apparent difficulty in booting windows 7 on the computer
> 
> Also please provide details of the computer either by make and full model if it is branded eg DELL
> or by motherboard if it is a generic build
> ...


Q1- It took extremely long to boot, sometimes it would even take upto 5 minutes to load windows, sometimes it just froze on the welcome screen. I had more than 50% free space. which rules out full memory.

Q2- Asrock G41c-vs motherboard, 6GB RAM, 500GB SATA HDD (which i do not know the make of), the Desktop was built from scratch.

Q3- Windows XP 32-bit


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think you may have difficulty with Windows 8.1 on that computer


However lets see if we can make some progress
When you boot from the disc - not the USB and you select custom install - what is then shown please for the options of where to install
by that I mean 
Does it show partitions or simply unallocated space for the 500GB sata drive


----------



## Yuri_Resnov (Jul 12, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> I think you may have difficulty with Windows 8.1 on that computer
> 
> However lets see if we can make some progress
> When you boot from the disc - not the USB and you select custom install - what is then shown please for the options of where to install
> ...


It shows two partitions


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

click on drive options - advanced, then select each partition and click on delete 
you should then have
disk 0 500GB - unallocated space - is that correct please


----------



## Yuri_Resnov (Jul 12, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> click on drive options - advanced, then select each partition and click on delete
> you should then have
> disk 0 500GB - unallocated space - is that correct please


Correct


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Now click to select that and click next


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am signing off shortly
I am in the UK
I mentioned earlier that you may have problems running 8/8.1 on that computer with that ASRock board
check your processor as outlined here
http://www.intel.com/support/processors/sb/CS-034255.htm

IF the installation does not proceed OK

When I come back I will carry on if you still need assistance - it could be about 1900 hrs UK time OR if wet weather it will be earlier.

If you still get the same problem - cannot install required files
I suggest as a first step you remake that DVD using the free copy of an ISO burner

If you don't have BurnCDCC, you can download it 
https://www.terabyteunlimited.com/downloads-free-software.htm

1) Open BurnCDCC. You do not need to install this program, it runs by itself.

2) Click on the "Browse" button and navigate to the *.iso* file you wish to burn -

3) Insert your blank disc and ensure the correct drive is selected under "Device".

4) Ensure the "Finalize" box is *checked*.

5) Using the slider bar under "Speed", I recommend you slow it right down - too fast can cause errors

6) BurnCDCC will finish and eject the disc for you


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

How is it going please before I sign off


----------



## Yuri_Resnov (Jul 12, 2014)

I apologise for not responding sooner. 

The install failed again and so I made another disk.
As you said, the windows 7 download tool was not needed at all.

I followed your instructions to the letter, however, suddenly my HDD isn't showing, not even in the bios. Will check for lose wires and retry.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I would check the actual disk itself
The extremely slow loading of windows 7 and now this could mean the disk has failed
As my colleague said


> Have you checked the hard drive for defects


Of course until you can get it seen in BIOS you cannot proceed on the desktop

When and if you manage to solve that issue run a disk check utility from a bootable CD or connect it to another computer - either externally if you have an enclosure or internally and then run it

If you know the make of drive and such utility is offered by the manufacturer use theirs
If not Seatools will check any disk but only on a generic check

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

IF you can connect the hard drive from this computer to the XP computer then Seatools for Windows will test both external and internal drives


----------



## Yuri_Resnov (Jul 12, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> I would check the actual disk itself
> The extremely slow loading of windows 7 and now this could mean the disk has failed
> As my colleague said
> Of course until you can get it seen in BIOS you cannot proceed on the desktop
> ...


The HHD is a Seagate 500GB, had it about 5 years, so it is logical that it might be failing.

I'm also going to replace the power and data feed to the drive just to be sure.


----------

